# XCG-16 Bowlus Glider



## johnbr (Oct 10, 2017)

https://www.cafsocal.com/back-to-the-future-with-the-xcg-16-bowlus-transport-glider/

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2017)

The General Airborne Transport XCG-16 was a Burnelli style lifting fuselage military assault glider. A 1/2-scale model, a full-scale model, and a flyable XCG-16 were built. The glider did not go into production.

The first flight in September 1943 ended in a non-recoverable spin and the death of one of three test pilots due to shifting of unsecured ballast shifting the center of gravity. Project #*114* was in October of that year.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2017)

Another unknown to me brought to light, thanks John.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)

Thats different....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2017)

It kind of reminds me of the Ju-386 Mammut


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 13, 2017)

Anigrand Craftworks makes this kit in 1/72 scale resin. They bundle it with another glider with forward swept wings...I think it was going to be a towed fuel tank or something.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## polo1112 (Oct 14, 2017)

Never seen this curious bird, but I can say that it looks relatively ugly.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 4, 2019)

net


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

https://www.cafsocal.com/back-to-the-future-with-the-xcg-16-bowlus-transport-glider/


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

Technical Data
Glider Model: XCG-16
Upe: transport glider
Crew: pilot, co-pilot

Dimensions
Wing-span: 91.8ft
Wing area: 1140sq ft
Fuselage
Length: 48.3ft
Height: 18.3ft
Cargo compartment
Length: 15ft
Width: 7ft
Height: 5ft
Weight
Total with cargo: 19,580lb
Empty: 9,500lb
Cargo: 10,0801b
Loading:
Two M2 105 mm howitzers; or one M2 105 mm
howitzer, and one 1/4-ton 4X4 truck with gun crew; or 42 troops, equipped.
Flight performance
Maximum airspeed: 220mph
Maximum airspeed with flaps: 120mph
Stalling speed
Flaps up: 62mph
Flaps down: 58mph
Aspect ratio: 7.4
Tow-planes: C-47, C-46, C-60


----------



## johnbr (Sep 10, 2019)

https://ps.ci.lubbock.tx.us/docs/si...library/retrievalsystem.pdf?sfvrsn=191cd8c6_2


----------

